# ORP - Oropa Limited



## jazzy (1 September 2005)

There's been a lot of trade on this stock over the last couple of days - is
anyone on board or follow the stock?


----------



## amohonour (26 October 2005)

*Re: Oropa (ASX:ORP)*

Have just got on board lately and imo this has been sleeping for long enough. The management has held it together through some really rough times and now there is light at the end of the tunnel Gold and Diamonds. The gold news is very promising and as soon as the d-7 block saga is cleared up soon this stock will take off just a matter of time. I spoke to the CEO and he said it is not a matter of if but when.


----------



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

*Oropa good times ahead. ORP*

Again i have really been looking into ORP lately and speaking to their ceo Philip. He is really excited atm as the coy has been through some really hard times because of the D-7 block thing and he feels like there is some light now. This coy has really battled through a lot and seem to be coming out the other end very positive. I know the diamond thing has dragged on and would love to get more feedback from anyone who is clued up on this coy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: Oropa (ASX:ORP)*

Good to see in their report that they have said it is a gold province interesting times ahead. Cant wait for drill results, will boost things. Sadly they are still waiting for court hearing to proceed with D-7 Block but it will come through.


----------



## amohonour (28 November 2005)

*Re: Oropa (ASX:ORP)*

December the 9th is the proposed date for the court case reguarding the block d-7.  Drill results today though not fantastic still seem promising.


----------



## JustaReader (22 April 2006)

Anybody know what's going on with this stock?

Any latest news re. Indian operations?

Thinking of taking a nominal position, any of you guys into this one?


All advice appreciated.


----------



## sydneysider (29 May 2007)

*ORP - Oropa Ltd*

Oropa Ltd -ORP, 145,400,000 shares on issue. At 7.8 cents market cap is $11,341,200. Also 29,000,000 options in various classes. ORP is a much maligned minnow that has been developing its Indonesian gold property at Pungkut and suffered the ignominity of a 10 for 1 consolidation about a year ago. Recent placement by Paterson's raised sufficient funds to boost kitty to $2.4 million (issued shares included in total above). 

Drilling at Pungkut JV (ORP 75%) has consisted of a series of ongoing short campaigns which boosted inferred resources from 300,000 ounces to 610,000 and then to 710,000 ounces of decent grade, shallow open pittable gold. These resources are contained within Sihayo 1 and Sambung. A third zone very close by is currently being drilled (started five weeks ago) and the intention is to boost the resource to +1,000,000 ounces. This may explain the current "spring" in the SP. 

IMHO ORP interest in this JV has potential to get into the 1-2 million ounce range and possibly higher based on the number of targets identified. ORP at 7.8 cents a share is remarkably cheap and underfollowed and has potential for a substantial run. ORP is also hunting for new properties and may have news about new ventures shortly. Paterson's are very well conected in the U sector and this may be indicative of a new direction for ORP. Shares are very well bid and coming off historically low levels.


----------



## nyo (14 March 2008)

*ORP*

Any thoughts from those following this one?  

* The share placement

* The financial announcement today

Any comments would be great.


----------



## nyo (26 March 2008)

*Re: ORP*



nyo said:


> Any thoughts from those following this one?
> 
> * The share placement
> 
> ...




On one replied to my last post. 

So I will ask again for comments on ORP with their announcement released today.

Comments would be appreciated...good, bad, or whatever 

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
26 March 2008

DRILLING AT HUTABARGOT JULU GOLD PROSPECT
CONFIRMS POTENTIAL FOR MAJOR EPITHERMAL SYSTEM

HIGHLIGHTS

# Latest drilling completed at Hutabargot Julu (Pungkut Gold Project, Indonesia).

# Assay results from Sarahan Vein include:

 1 metre at 8.61 g/t gold from 64 metres
 5 metres at 2.12 g/t gold from 23 metres
 6 metres at 2.07g/t gold from 16 metres
 3 metres at 2.66 g/t gold from 48metres
 2 metres at 2.67 g/t gold from 120 metres.

# Drilling has encountered massive alteration at depth with potential to overlie a large epithermal system.

# High grade mineralisation identified at newly discovered Ali Vein, located west of the Sarahan Vein including rock chip assay samples of:
136 g/t gold;
15.8 g/t gold;
11.2 g/t gold;
61 g/t gold;
22.7 g/t gold and
1,250 g/t silver.

# Drilling at Sarahan Vein to re-commence during June quarter after exploratory drilling at Ali Vein


----------



## nyo (22 April 2008)

*Re: ORP*



nyo said:


> On one replied to my last post.
> 
> So I will ask again for comments on ORP with their announcement released today.
> 
> ...




Still no reply to my post on ORP.  There seems to be an increased interest today.  Anyone have an opinion on this company?  I would like some one else's view before I dip into my jam jar.

Comments please?


----------



## binginbarrel (23 April 2008)

Huge upside although a slow to progress co. Must be the fact they`re in Indo where waiting is life. Gold there and uranium exploration in Africa, Malawi.

Top 20 hold 70%

ANZ Nominees Ltd 19.39% 
Karel Abram Pty Ltd 10.95% 
Insight Capital Management Pty Ltd 8.10% 
Gemtwin Pty Ltd 6.70% 
Nefco Nominees Pty Ltd 4.84% 
Ganesh International Ltd 3.50% 
Waferbell Ltd 2.83% 
Ron Lees & Associates Ltd 2.32% 
Macquarie Bank Ltd 2.08% 
National Nominees Ltd 1.56% 
Barry Sydney Patterson 1.33% 
HSBC Custody Nominees Australia Ltd 1.20% 
Margaret Ann Lees 0.87% 
Jindabyne Pty Ltd 0.82% 
Roderick Gordon Edwin Jones 0.69% 
Berne No 132 Nominees Pty Ltd 0.66% 
Merimont Nominees Pty Ltd 0.59% 
Robert Gemelli 0.59% 
Malvern Pty Ltd 0.56% 
Karari Australia Pty Ltd 0.56%

Good value below 10c
I want some but am tied up with $$atm.
Hopefully the dumper at around 4c stays a while.


----------



## nyo (23 April 2008)

binginbarrel said:


> Huge upside although a slow to progress co. Must be the fact they`re in Indo where waiting is life. Gold there and uranium exploration in Africa, Malawi.
> 
> Top 20 hold 70%
> 
> ...




Thank you  binginbarrel for replying to my post.  It is nice to know that someone else is looking at ORP.  I think I will dip into my jam jar and have a go with the soon to be announced update on the gold resource.  Here's hoping to a positive return.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (22 May 2008)

Big move today! Not sure why though as there was no announcement today from Oropa. Last news was 19th May. Anyone know why the jump?


----------



## nioka (22 May 2008)

GreenTreeFrog said:


> Big move today! Not sure why though as there was no announcement today from Oropa. Last news was 19th May. Anyone know why the jump?




 I doubt that there is anything significant. There is very little volume at the recent price. It only shows a lack of sellers not a lot of interested buyers.


----------



## nyo (24 May 2008)

nioka said:


> I doubt that there is anything significant. There is very little volume at the recent price. It only shows a lack of sellers not a lot of interested buyers.




nioka do you still feel the same way after yesterdays activity?

I am glad I put some of my jam jar money into this so far.  I hope there is more to come.


----------



## nyo (27 May 2008)

nioka said:


> I doubt that there is anything significant. There is very little volume at the recent price. It only shows a lack of sellers not a lot of interested buyers.




Nioka what are your thoughts now?  I am happy with my decision.

ORP announcement

*49% INCREASE IN SIHAYO 1 NORTH GOLD RESOURCE.

TOTAL PUNGKUT RESOURCES TOP 1 MILLION OUNCES
*


ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
27 May 2008

49% INCREASE IN SIHAYO 1 NORTH GOLD RESOURCE.

*TOTAL PUNGKUT RESOURCES TOP 1 MILLION OUNCES
*
Highlights

* Independent resource estimate for Sihayo 1 North increased by 49%.

* Inferred resource base now 12.1mt @ 2.4g/t Au for 910,000 ounces of gold.

* Combined Inferred resource at Sihayo 1 North and Sambung gold deposits now stands at 1.01 million ounces of gold.

* Sihayo 1 North resource remains open along north western margin.

* Scoping Study to immediately commence for Pungkut mining development.

* Drilling planned at both Sihayo 1 North and Hutabargot Julu to further extend resource base.

The Directors of Oropa Limited are pleased to announce the completion of an independent JORC Code compliant inferred resource estimate for the Sihayo 1 North deposit, part of the Company’s 75% owned Pungkut Gold Project in North Sumatra, Indonesia, of 12.1 million tonnes grading 2.4g/t gold for 910,000 ounces of contained gold – representing a 49% increase in gold resources.

Sihaho 1 North Project:
Cut-off Grade Tonnes Grade Contained Gold
Millions g/t, Au Millions, ozs
+1.0 g/t 12.1 2.4 0.91

The resource at Sihayo 1 North remains open along the north western margin, and the Company plans to undertake additional drilling to target possible extensions to the resource. Oropa will also embark upon an infill drilling program to increase resource confidence to at least an Indicated status as preparatory work continues towards a Bankable Feasibility Study.

25 Charles Street, South Perth WA 6151 PO Box 1013, South Perth WA 6951
Telephone: (08) 9368 4544 Facsimile: (08) 9368 4522
Web: www.oropa.com.au Email: oropa@oropa.com.au


----------



## nioka (2 June 2008)

nyo said:


> Nioka what are your thoughts now?  I am happy with my decision.



 Are you still happy with your decision?. If you are then you must have sold on the announcement. Obviously by today's SP there are a few that aren't, including someone who was happy to sell 40,000 @ 5.5c this morning. This is very much a spec stock that has a long way to go yet. A few more good reports though could help. I think the last one was priced in too early. It needs a lot more volume on both the buy and sell side before it has much chance. When a sale worth only $2000 can cause a drop it doesn't have a lot going for it.


----------



## nyo (2 June 2008)

nioka said:


> Are you still happy with your decision?. If you are then you must have sold on the announcement. Obviously by today's SP there are a few that aren't, including someone who was happy to sell 40,000 @ 5.5c this morning. This is very much a spec stock that has a long way to go yet. A few more good reports though could help. I think the last one was priced in too early. It needs a lot more volume on both the buy and sell side before it has much chance. When a sale worth only $2000 can cause a drop it doesn't have a lot going for it.




nioka I am a little down ATM because I spent the money in jam jar  (I didn't spend it all)   I will hold in hope that they can deliver a good result.  

I am slowly learning and appreciate your comments.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 April 2010)

Oropa Limited (ORP) is now known as Sihayo Gold (SIH).

Discussion of this company now continues in the SIH thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19372

This thread has now been closed.


----------

